

The Kiss That Changed Video Games - Mz
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/06/the-kiss-that-changed-video-games.html

======
Mz
Excerpt:

 _That design document predated the decision to exclude gay relationships in
the game. Its pages described a web of social interactions, in which every
kind of romantic relationship was permitted. That week, Barrett confounded the
expectations of his disbelieving boss. He successfully wrote the basic code
for social interactions, including same-sex relationships._

